

Show HN: 'Job Tips For Geeks: The Job Search' ebook release - fecak

Over the past year the Job Tips For Geeks blog has had some success with the HN crowd - readers may have seen Why You Make Less Money or Why You Didn&#x27;t Get the Interview.  I have just released my first ebook &quot;Job Tips For Geeks - The Job Search&quot;, which is a step-by-step guide to a job search written specifically for software engineers and tech pros.  It is now available for download on several reading platforms on the expected major book sites.<p>The book is set chronologically and starts on moves to make before you start looking, and evaluates the pros&#x2F;cons of each search strategy (and introduces a strategy that I think is the future for much startup tech hiring, and involves jobs that don&#x27;t exist).  Next is the during the search portion (building and submitting resumes, phone screen and interview techniques, how&#x2F;when to follow-up), and eventually gets to how&#x2F;when&#x2F;why to negotiate, resignations, acceptance, counteroffers, and maximizing the time you spent searching.<p>It&#x27;s written from a recruiter&#x27;s perspective, and I know HN loves recruiters.  My writing is typically critical of the profession, and this book includes several of the tricks and techniques recruiters use and how to avoid falling victim to some of them.  I provide the recruiter&#x27;s &#x27;script&#x27; on counteroffers, and the measures taken to prevent them, as well as inside info on lots of recruiter tactics.<p>More info can be found on the Job Tips For Geeks blog and specifically on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jobtipsforgeeks.com&#x2F;book
======
keiferski
I'm not really your target market, but: I can't find a buy button anywhere.

Edit: I see that you say to look on Amazon / the stores for it. You really,
really need to fix that and add a link somehow, or at the very least, make it
more obvious. Most people are going to skip over the one sentence that says
what to do. In general, you should make this book landing page a lot better.
You're gonna miss out on a lot of sales otherwise.

~~~
fecak
Thanks for the tip, and working on it. Wordpress (paid version) doesn't allow
links to several sites (iTunes, Amazon) which is the major issue.

------
fecak
I added a new book page at
[http://jobtipsforgeeksbook.com](http://jobtipsforgeeksbook.com)

